# Deputy Constable Jeffrey Radford



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Constable*
*Jeffrey Radford*
Bell County Constable's Office - Precinct 3, Texas

End of Watch: Wednesday, October 28, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 69

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Constable Jeffrey Radford was killed in a vehicle crash at the intersection of Lucius McCelvey Dr. and N.E. HK Dodgen Loop, in Temple, shortly before 7:00 pm.

He was returning to Temple after serving papers in Troy, Texas, when his department vehicle collided with another car. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries. The two occupants of the other vehicle were injured.

Deputy Radford had served with the Bell County Precinct 3 Constable's Office for two years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Constable Thomas Prado
Bell County Constable's Office - Precinct 3
205 E. Central Avenue
Temple, TX 76501

Phone: (254) 770-6808

Read more: Deputy Constable Jeffrey Radford


----------

